# Boston Symphony Orchestra



## Kbmanonymous

So I'm writing an essay for my arts management class and I've read a few articles that the BSO's music director James Levine has stepped down from his role. But i also read that there not the best orchestra either. I've been looking on youtube for performances they've done and reviews about them in order to form my own opinion but i can't find any that would tell how bad/ good they are. Any ideas?


----------



## wingracer

First idea, improve your grammar on the essay, it's "they're" not "there" 

Sorry, I just couldn't resist doing that. No more grammar police for me. 

As for your real question, I can only give you my opinion. They're not the best around but they're certainly not bad either.


----------



## Delicious Manager

There can be no such thing as 'the best' because such a thing will be largely a matter of opinion and personal preference. By what criteria would an orchestra be judged? Who would be qualified to set these criteria? And who would be qualified to judge?

The standard of orchestras a round the world is so high nowadays that there could be at least 20 orchestras who might vie for the accolade 'best orchestra', BUT does it really matter?


----------



## Nix

I live in Boston and see them almost every week and I'd say their performance has largely to do with who their conductor is. The players of the orchestra (as of most top orchestras) probably couldn't be any more technically brilliant, but it takes a good conductor to get the dynamic of the orchestra to work well together, or to inspire them to play more musically... and so far the only ones who I've seen do this season are Roberto Abbado, Lorin Mazel, and of course, James Levine. When they're not motivated it can be pretty depressing because they just play so mechanically and lazily. I think the problem is that most every one in the orchestra is over 40, and tired of doing the same thing week after week.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm still hoping they'll choose Daniel Harding to lead them forward.


----------

